# Anybody have a favorite headlamp?



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Was cleaning my deer last week and the one I had really stunk. Would like one that is LED/Bright and also has a green light on it. Anybody have any favorites?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just use an Energizer brand one from Wal-Mart and it's worked for years.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Used to buy the hat clip ones that take batteries....

This year I bought a Browning one that recharges via USB cable. It has both Green and White and you don?t have to cycle through each color to go from on to off. Cost me $18.99 at Sportsman?s.

http://www.browning.com/products/flashlights/cap-lights/night-seeker-2-cap-light-usb.html

I use an automobile charger on my quad to charge it while I ride.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got tired of those wimpy headlamps that you get a Walmart, Sportsman's, Cabela's and all the other sites. I wanted on the would light up the world a mile away so I went with a Borlit. I has 2 rechargeable batteries and let me tell you, you can read a newspaper a long ways off with it. It is bright enough that you could turn off your headlamps on your 4 wheeler and just use it if you wanted to. 

Sadly it does't have a red or green lamp but you might have to be careful around the game and fish or they might ticket you for spotlighting.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Been looking at the Milwaukee one.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2111-21



> HIGH OUTPUT. SECURE ATTACHMENT. Powered by REDLITHIUM™ USB, the Milwaukee® USB Rechargeable Hard Hat Headlamp delivers 475 lumens of TRUEVIEW™ High Definition output, and is capable of all-day runtime, over 2,000 recharges and 3X faster charging via USB. Optimized for use with hard hats, its slip resistant strap and clips provide easy and secure attachment. A water, dust and drop resistant body and lens allows it to withstand the toughest conditions. Get maximum control over output, beam coverage and runtime with five different modes, flood, spot and spot/flood beam patterns, and up-to 31 hours of runtime. The REDLITHIUM™ USB Battery can be recharged in the light via Micro USB or swapped out with additional REDLITHIUM™ USB Batteries for virtually no downtime. The Milwaukee® USB Rechargeable Hard Hat Headlamp is covered by a limited lifetime warranty.


⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Is it Borlit or Boruit?*

Is the brand Boruit or Borlit?


Critter said:


> I got tired of those wimpy headlamps that you get a Walmart, Sportsman's, Cabela's and all the other sites. I wanted on the would light up the world a mile away so I went with a Borlit. I has 2 rechargeable batteries and let me tell you, you can read a newspaper a long ways off with it. It is bright enough that you could turn off your headlamps on your 4 wheeler and just use it if you wanted to.
> 
> Sadly it does't have a red or green lamp but you might have to be careful around the game and fish or they might ticket you for spotlighting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry about that it is a Boruit 5000 lumens.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*headlamps are not complicated*

When I'm sleeping on the ground an hour after dark in bear country and a "huffing" noise wakes me up any headlamp I can find is my favorite.

.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought a two pack from Costco this year. I think Coast is the brand? You get two lamps for $30. Best head lamp I have ever owned. Bright, adjustable for wide angle or spotlight and led.

Two thumbs up for sure


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

LEDLenzer is the best IMO. Spendy, ($135) but well worth the money.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been running Petzl's and like the battery life.
Keep a couple of the cheap Walley world ones around camp /house for when I need a flashlight.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Black Diamond Spot


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Diamond ReVolt


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Black diamond for me as well!


----------

